# relocate to spain or france



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi
i am looking at moving to Either spain or france simply for the climate as in the uk i suffer with a lot of knee pain and 6 operations its made no difference so i was looking for some pointers as where to live that is not overcrowded town as i would like to live on the outskirts of a town but some where that is suitable for my family where there are schoos nearby....
Can anyone give me a few places that might be ideal


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hi njcdec

I like Spain, that is why I bought there. Our place is in the village of Algorfa which is just inland from Guardemar. It has a good primary school and there is a good comp in Almoradi just 5 mins away.

If you need any further info, then do please come back to me.

Dave


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Damatt said:


> Hi njcdec
> 
> I like Spain, that is why I bought there. Our place is in the village of Algorfa which is just inland from Guardemar. It has a good primary school and there is a good comp in Almoradi just 5 mins away.
> 
> ...


Hi
Thanks for the reply is there the option for long term rentals for year or more in the area as we would rent first to make sure everyone was happy there


----------

